# Sealife Central, London, Ontario :)



## Sealife Central (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello all, we have just joined the forum and are happy to be here!

Please feel free to come visit and watch for more from us here very soon!

Sealife Central is Southern Ontario's source for all your saltwater aquarium needs! Centrally located between Windsor and Toronto in London, Ontario, Sealife Central is easily accessible from HWY 401 and 402 and with plenty of parking , you'll be glad you stopped by. Known for our ethical business practices and our friendly knowledgable service, Sealife Central is the obvious choice for the beginer to the advance aquarist or business display tank.

www.sealifecentral.ca

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sealife-Central/118724881610820


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

The wrasse look amazing  road trip


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Just check with Google Map and it will need 2 hours drive from my place to your store


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> Just check with Google Map and it will need 2 hours drive from my place to your store


ask Red for road trip 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sealife central is a great store with excellent owners, Linda and Gary are great to deal with, worth the drive.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

sig said:


> ask red if for road trip :d


+1... ...:d


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I am totally up for a road trip in the next couple weeks!! My car can fit another 3 people if anyone wants to pitch in a few bucks for gas.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> ask Red for road trip


Interesting.....


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> I am totally up for a road trip in the next couple weeks!! My car can fit another 3 people if anyone wants to pitch in a few bucks for gas.
> 
> Wow...now Taipan has a competitor.........hahahaha...............
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone..............


----------

